# "Der letzte Tango in Paris" Star Maria Schneider tot.



## Celebs_fan2011 (4 Feb. 2011)

Paris/Rom (dpa) - Die französische Schauspielerin Maria Schneider, die durch den Kultfilm «Der letzte Tango in Paris» weltberühmt wurde, ist tot. Sie starb im Alter von 58 Jahren an den Folgen einer langen Krankheit, wie französische Medien am Donnerstag berichteten. 

Bild vergrößern .In dem äußerst freizügigen Film des Italieners Bernardo Bertolucci spielte die damals 20-Jährige neben Marlon Brando die Hauptrolle: eine junge Französin, die sich mit einem älteren Amerikaner zu Gesprächen und Sex trifft. «Sie ist zu früh gestorben, bevor ich sie nochmals zärtlich umarmen und zumindest einmal um Entschuldigung hätte bitten können», sagte Bertolucci zum Tod von Maria Schneider. Sie habe ihm vorgeworfen, ihr mit der Rolle damals die Jugend geraubt zu haben, und er frage sich, ob daran nicht etwas Wahres gewesen sei, sagte der Starregisseur in Rom: «Sie war tatsächlich zu jung, um den gewaltigen und unvorhersehbaren Erfolg des Films ertragen zu können.»

Weitere Filme, in denen die Tochter des Filmschauspielers Daniel Gélin drehte, sind «Reigen» nach Arthur Schnitzler von Otto Schenk, «Das ganz große Ding», «Die zweite Haut» sowie «Keine Zeit für Wunder». Die Schauspielerin litt unter Alkohol- und Drogenproblemen. Die Dreharbeiten zu Bertoluccis Film «1900» im Jahr 1976 brach sie überraschend ab. Erst Anfang der 1990er Jahre kehrte sie mit «Wilde Nächte» von Cyril Collard wieder auf die Leinwand zurück


----------

